# Yellow leaves....



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

Attached are some pictures of my problem. 

I'm running a 2x3 aero setup with only 2 plants for now. I've got a 600HPS with cool tube and FanTech exhaust. I'm running dual 30 gal. res with a single pump. Nutes are FloraNova plus liguid Karma. The water is reverse  osmosis starting pH 7.3 and PPM of  8.0. I buffered the pH at 5.7 - 6.3 and the ppm's are at 589 after nutes and karma. The temperature of the water is 69.8 degrees. 

Take a look at these leaves and explain to me what's wrong. I've been doing this for quite some time and usually a system flush would solve any problems. Not this time.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 21, 2006)

It seems I'll answer my own post. After a flush and a few days with unnuted water the plants are recovereing. Actually, they are recovering at a rate of 6 inches a day all-around. I'll post pictures as I can. I'm skeptical about that journal though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 21, 2006)

whats Eggman. sorry nobody has got to help you out yet. i myself grow in soil and no nothing or very little about hydro. Stoney Bud is the hydro man. i will send your thread his way or try and give him a PM. be sure and keep your journal going.


----------

